# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Bunning's best and not so best

## METRIX

I know we all have had good and bad service from various shops, but as a lot of what is done on here revolves around purchases from Bunning's and the other Hardware stores, what's your feedback on the best and not so best stores you have had service from the hardware chains. 
I do a lot of my regular shopping at Bunning's Chatswood, Thornleigh and Castle Hill I would have to say Castle Hill is fantastic for service and ease of finding things, I have always found the staff to be very helpful, although the double story shops can be a real pain when you need one more thing, and it's upstairs and you know it's going to take you 5 minutes to get up that stupid travelator as there will be someone blocking it with their trolley, and the lift is down the other end of the store, so you just leave it. 
In the last few weeks I have been working towards the inner city, and have had to frequent Alexandria store quite a lot, which I believe is one of their "premier" stores. 
In three weeks I have come to detest shopping there, I would have to rate this as the worst for service, and the staff overall are very unhelpful, the one team member they have on the Trade desk is always so slow it takes you 5 minutes just to get served, Castle Hill always has two members on their trade desk as they know the tradies don't like to hang around waiting (smart decision by the store management), at Alexandria today I waited while they discussed with someone over how many cuts they had of melamine, (they had quite a lot), So the team member made everyone wait while he got the person to unload every piece and work out how many pieces were cut from each sheet, thumbs up for that one  :2thumbsup:  
In the end I went to the tool shop paid for the timber, came back and they were still unloading the trolley, while the Tradies were still waiting and getting really agitated, really was that necessary, perhaps the smart thing would be to say, ok you have around 30 cuts, I will charge you for 10, or maybe, they could have asked the person to unload it, while they served the other people. 
This was just after I went up to Special orders to order some tracks for a Track saw which Castle Hill sent me a quote on, I thought bugger it I will just order them while I'm here as I will be working over there for a while. 
I saw the guy with the stupid earring as big as his head at the special orders desk, explained I had a quote from Castle Hill and would like to order the parts, he said ok, I replied I will just get the email so I can tell you the numbers of the parts, he said ok, I found the email, read out the order number with the part numbers, then he said, Just to let you know, "I don't work in special orders and won't be able to help you !!" SORRY that's funny because you're sitting there on your own and you allowed me to tell you what I wanted and recall the email etc, THEN you tell me you don't work there and can't help me, ARE YOU KIDDING, he said someone else will be able to help you in about 5 minutes. 
Needless to say I just walked away. 
I understand they hire a lot of young kids, but seriously for a company the size of them, and the profits they make you would think the selection process should be better, this is really store dependant, and it's hit and miss, you either get very good service or rubbish, I wonder if it's tied back to the management of each store.

----------


## jimfish

The trade desk at our Bunnies in Burnie are always being used to answer questions about what screw do I need for this and how many nails should I put in that . Great staff but I only go there before work when everyone else is still in bed.

----------


## paddyjoy

The ones I usually frequent are Mascot, Rockdale, Alexandria and Ashfield. I find them all to be a very similar standard with the exception of Rockdale which I think is a bit better, staff seem to be older and more knowledgeable. 
My main gripe is the paint desk, how freakin hard is it to implement a number/ticketing system? I'm a pretty tolerant person but the last time I was getting paint two people jumped the queue in front of me, no big deal, when the third person shouldered me out of the way to get to the counter I complained and told the staff I had been waiting for 15 minutes and they had served 3 people in front of me. They treated me like a criminal after that! This was Alexandria so I don't get paint there any more!

----------


## METRIX

> The ones I usually frequent are Mascot, Rockdale, Alexandria and Ashfield. I find them all to be a very similar standard with the exception of Rockdale which I think is a bit better, staff seem to be older and more knowledgeable. 
> My main gripe is the paint desk, how freakin hard is it to implement a number/ticketing system? I'm a pretty tolerant person but the last time I was getting paint two people jumped the queue in front of me, no big deal, when the third person shouldered me out of the way to get to the counter I complained and told the staff I had been waiting for 15 minutes and they had served 3 people in front of me. They treated me like a criminal after that! This was Alexandria so I don't get paint there any more!

  So perhaps is not just me who has experienced bad service from Alexandria store. 
I Must say, today at Alexandria I got some Marine Ply cut, I found this little fella who was very good with the panel saw, he actually knew how to use it  :Eek: . 
He cut everything I needed (and he got the measurements right), plus he even put a wedge in the cut as he was cutting so, the remaining timber didn't drop and ruin the end.
They need to clone this little fella, and distribute him throughout the store.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> My main gripe is the paint desk, how freakin hard is it to implement a number/ticketing system?

  That's a great idea, maybe it should be put in the suggestion box.
Another idea is a automated service call out from the counter. Paint for example, would have a button that calls for staff assistance at the paint counter over the PA. 
The problem is that Bunnings is too tight. Each store makes a *profit* in the millions but they run the stores on a shoe string budget. Masters coming to town gave them a shake up, but they're just fallen back into the old ways of under servicing everything, with the exception of the big wig bonus and pay packets.

----------


## paddyjoy

> So perhaps is not just me who has experienced bad service from Alexandria store.

  My feeling is that when they opened it up they filled the staff up with whatever they could find off the streets so not a lot of experience there. 
I had another bad experience there (it's all coming back to me now) where my son ran out the door with one of those kids trolleys and they made a big deal out of it, how "people" were stealing them etc etc.. like you would bother, seriously, who wants one of those trolleys in their house?

----------


## paddyjoy

> That's a great idea, maybe it should be put in the suggestion box.
> Another idea is a automated service call out from the counter. Paint for example, would have a button that calls for staff assistance at the paint counter over the PA.
>  .

  Everyone flood the suggestion box ha ha! Yes it's bad when the only staff member has to leave to get help.

----------


## METRIX

> My feeling is that when they opened it up they filled the staff up with whatever they could find off the streets so not a lot of experience there. 
> I had another bad experience there (it's all coming back to me now) where my son ran out the door with one of those kids trolleys and they made a big deal out of it, how "people" were stealing them etc etc.. like you would bother, seriously, who wants one of those trolleys in their house?

  HA HA HA, You need to control your child better, don't you know this could lead to things like car theft later in life, HA HA HA HA HA. 
 It's like when I see guys wearing the Green Trade Shirts, Like don't you have anything else to wear ? your just advertisng for free for them, I would only wear it as a painting shirt. 
Also another thing I noticed with Alexandria, is it just me or do they have the most stupid entry to the TRADE yard, you have to dog leg it around all the crap, it's like your entering a jail or something.
Speaking of crap, how much crap do they have in boxes on the floor, you cannot even get a trolly down most of the asiles, let alone down the middle of the shop.because your clipping boxes of crap all the way. 
Yesterday, I was coming down the middle aisle, and had some precarious things on the trolley, got half way, and there was this lady on her phone having a stress attack, it was obviously her partner. 
She had some pieces of artificial grass about 1.5m x 1.5m on the trolley, and they fell off onto the floor, so she just stopped, blocking the entire aisle, rang her partner and was having a go at him because she was stuck in the asile and the grass fell off the trolley and she did't know what to do and was not going to pick them up, she wanted him to come back and pick them up !!!!! 
So I tried to reverse down the asile, clipped a box of crap, and knocked some crap out of it, couldn't get through as all the boxes of crap were so close, so had to keep reversing, lost half my load, and just had to start laughing at  how rediculous this store was. 
I did what I needed at the other side of the shop, came back a few minutes later and she was still standing there blocking the aisle with a face like a fence and the grass was still on the ground, HA HA HA HA, obviously nobody that worked there offered to destress her and pick the to pieces of grass up for her, and her partner was probably already in the car making a run for it.

----------


## paddyjoy

> HA HA HA, You need to control your child better, don't you know this could lead to things like car theft later in life, HA HA HA HA HA. 
>  It's like when I see guys wearing the Green Trade Shirts, Like don't you have anything else to wear ? your just advertisng for free for them, I would only wear it as a painting shirt.

  Ha ha I know, apparently it's a gateway trolley, you start stealing the small bunnings ones, it loses it's appeal after a while and you start to move onto heavier bulky woolworths trolleys. Before you know it you will be running down the princes highway with ikea trolleys.   

> Also another thing I noticed with Alexandria, is it just me or do they  have the most stupid entry to the TRADE yard, you have to dog leg it  around all the crap, it's like your entering a jail or something.
> Speaking of crap, how much crap do they have in boxes on the floor, you  cannot even get a trolly down most of the asiles, let alone down the  middle of the shop.because your clipping boxes of crap all the way.

  Yes crap everywhere and putting the trade part at the back with no room to manoeuvre was a silly idea.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

All of which explains why I avoid the trade counter at Bunnings. I prefer to do my trade shopping at other providers...

----------


## METRIX

> Ha ha I know, apparently it's a gateway trolley, you start stealing the small bunnings ones, it loses it's appeal after a while and you start to move onto heavier bulky woolworths trolleys. Before you know it you will be running down the princes highway with ikea trolleys.   
> Yes crap everywhere and putting the trade part at the back with no room to manoeuvre was a silly idea.

  The little Bunnings trolleys lose their appeal because little children have stolen them all, and are therefore hard to source, and worth a premium  :Biggrin:  out of frustration they move onto bigger and better versions. 
Also Alexandria store the toolshop is around the other way compared to other stores, what's the story there, talk about no consistancy throughout the stores. 
And did a blind person design the entry / exit points at this store, I have seen a close head on each time im there, with all the concrete strips and signs pointing everywhere to get in and out, seriously is it that hard to make an entry and exit, it's not like this is their first shop, it only opened recently.

----------


## METRIX

> All of which explains why I avoid the trade counter at Bunnings. I prefer to do my trade shopping at other providers...

  As I do, but unfortunately sometimes you have to go to these death traps, my last few weeks just re-iterate why I have trade accounts at other suppliers.

----------


## phild01

Thornleigh is my store of preference because it's the closest.  But often I find the shelf empty of what I need and end up heading for Dural.  At least Hardware and General is in between these two stores for me.
Unfortunately the drive thru is tight and too many lazy people use it as parking spot while shopping in-store.  I get what I want there at trade and re-park to go in-store.
Thornleigh have some really great staff and I am always amazed that they know what aisle what I am looking for is in.
The thing I dread most is the paint counter.  I know that is a long, long wait and I tend to use other paint stores in my area instead.
Bunnings and paint suck in the way they impede fair competition and let their two suppliers charge what they want.  They tossed Wattyl out of the store because they didn't like the US owner partnering up with Masters, or something like that. Fair Trading should have taken them to task over this.

----------


## paddyjoy

> And did a blind person design the entry / exit points at this store,

  Yeah especially if you are coming from the underground you have to go around a cork screw in one direction and then have to make a sharp turn in the other direction, very bad design considering they have a big site there. 
Maybe we should just leave a link to this thread in the suggestion box!

----------


## Gaza

I like matrix go to bunnings what seems like every day, 
Alexdraia often twice a day I know the guy with the big hole in his ear his not sharpest tool there, I actual haven't had any problems with that store except they are always out if stock of pas lode nails end up driving to Bourke rd to grab them,  
I actual got asked by nice looking girl at trade desk one day if she could nail me, I wouldn't be saying no, 
The two storey stories suck when getting multiple items but are a lot faster than masters where stuff takes forever to find,  
Think you are right about trade guys at castle hill one arvo they closed trade section off but the guy drove down ramp with fork and him and his mate load up my ute with stuff I brought. 
They closed my local store at rose bay few weeks back which means I can't grab things after work when going to supermarket which is a bugger 
Worst store is randwick where I got into a punch up with a bricklayer in the trade drive through after he tried to reveres out and ran into me carrying sheet of ply, 
Another thing why does Ashfield close at 8 while rest at 9 had to drive one night to alexdria to get nails at 815 at night when I was on way to city, 
Anyway my first stop in morning is bunnings chats wood on way to job   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> Thornleigh is my store of preference because it's the closest.  But often I find the shelf empty of what I need and end up heading for Dural.  At least Hardware and General is in between these two stores for me.
> Unfortunately the drive thru is tight and too many lazy people use it as parking spot while shopping in-store.  I get what I want there at trade and re-park to go in-store.
> Thornleigh have some really great staff and I am always amazed that they know what aisle what I am looking for is in.
> The thing I dread most is the paint counter.  I know that is a long, long wait and I tend to use other paint stores in my area instead.
> Bunnings and paint suck in the way they impede fair competition and let their two suppliers charge what they want.  They tossed Wattyl out of the store because they didn't like the US owner partnering up with Masters, or something like that. Fair Trading should have taken them to task over this.

   Yes Thornleigh is a poor little sister of the big ugly stores, and the drive through (if you can call it a drive through, more like a car park), is shocking, I know what you mean about one car blocking the entire thing, I avoid it'd drive through at all costs, especially in summer or weekends, it's like the M2, bumper to bumper. 
Thornleigh is ok, but unfortunately they don't replenish their stock quick enough which is why there is never any essential stock there, did you know it' has the highest turnover of all Bunning's for the size of store in comparison to the amount of people it services. 
Possibly they need to triple story it, as they can't expand out, and yes I have always found the staff there pleasant to deal with.
Bunning's are ruthless, if you don't agree with their terms, or sell your stock elsewhere, then you're gone, look at Fix a Loo, they sold to Masters and now Bunning's have given them the flick. 
I wonder if it's more to do with not having to price match competitors for the same product, rather than wanting exclusivity.

----------


## John2b

^^ Haven't shopped at Bunnings for a decade or more because of the way their handling of suppliers impacts negatively on pretty much everything. Prefer to deal with an outlet where the manager has a personal stake in customer satisfaction, most likely because he owns the store...

----------


## METRIX

> ^^ Haven't shopped at Bunnings for a decade or more because of the way their handling of suppliers impacts negatively on pretty much everything. Prefer to deal with an outlet where the manager has a personal stake in customer satisfaction, most likely because he owns the store...

  If only it was this easy, Bunnings have done a good job of McDonalds a fying their business, ie: almost one on every corner, the smaller independant guys are all but gone, and the service from H&G is hit and miss, Mitre 10 dont stock anything, and that other store "go where the tradies go" I don't even recall their name or where any of their shops are, Masters are only in far away places. 
I had a client who picked up a Trilock from H&G in Hornsby, ater instaling it a week later it started to play up, went back checked it out, saw the fault but could not fix it, got the receipt from her and returned it to H&G. 
The guy said there was no alternative except to send it to Gainborough for repair and it would take a week or more, I politely reminded him this was an active lock and what was my client going to do with no lock on their door for a week or so, I asked if he could exchange it and send this for warranty, replied NO can't do that, asked if he could refund NO cant do that. 
I asked if he could call Gainsborough, replied I supposed I could, I ended up speaking to the Gainsborough guy, as the H&G kept mis relaying my words and the Gainsborough guy got all confused, Gainsborough were very professional, they said yes we know of the fault, we will send you an entire new assembly no question. 
Fitted the new one and all was good, one thing Bunnings have got right is their return policy, if this lock was purchased from them I know they would have exchanged it on the spot,

----------


## paddyjoy

> Fitted the new one and all was good, one thing Bunnings have got right is their return policy, if this lock was purchased from them I know they would have exchanged it on the spot,

  Isn't that covered in the consumer law? I think they legally have to take it back if it is faulty and within a certain period?

----------


## David.Elliott

If I had  choice John2b I'd be with you...but the little guys here in WA have been "competed" out of the game.
We have a little Makit close-ish who always has what I want, it's a tiny store, packed to the rafters, like I remember Hardware used to be. The problem is when it comes to sheet goods these guys just don't have the room or buying power to compete.
Then you're faced with going to two stores, for me miles and miles apart, who has time for that. The owner reckons on calling it a day about Xmas this year...
I tend to be less price conscious than most, but sometimes it just matters.
I made some great first name acquaintances at the closest Masters when it opened, and Murray (from California) acted as my personal shopper every time I went there. He was an ex chippy.
They seemed at least initially to have staff from all the trades, now not so much...There was a lady Architectural draft person(?) in Kitchens who knew her stuff. I bought a few of flatpacks off her for our kitchen rejig and when I mentioned I had to buy a cheap door to act as a
jig for holes etc, she found me a damaged one for free. SWMBO wanted a new laundry bench and we got a cost from her one day for the future. Couple of days later she rings me to say they had one returned as damaged in the right colour/finish that we could get our length from...did we have $50.00 spare? She got pinched by Bunnings...Here in WA I heard of Bunnings dudes scoping out the good Masters staff in store and staking out the new stores before opening one morning to offer them jobs...
Went to M to get gun nails last W/E and they no longer stock Paslode, I suspect some pressure may have been applied?
I pretty much now hate both of them...but we're a bit stuck here in WA

----------


## METRIX

> Isn't that covered in the consumer law? I think they legally have to take it back if it is faulty and within a certain period?

  Probably, but H&G don't seem to care, same as extended Warranties for electrical goods, It's illegal to sell you an extended warranty unless it offers something extra over and beyond what the standard warranty covers, such as if the standard warranty required you to take the goods to a service centre, the extended warranty would have to include home service, if it still required you to take the goods to a service centre then it is illegal to sell these, 
This didn't stop Harvey Norman pushing these WELL AFTER the cut off date, as they know the failure rate of good these days is low, and they make a fortune from these extended warranties.
Consumer Law protects you now for a reasonable amount of time, which is determined by you, if the warranty is 1 year and the goods fail withing two years you can still get it repaired as the product has failed within a reasonable time. 
Even the almighty Apple have had to change their tune, as 99% of phone contracts are sold with a 2 year term, Apple only give you 1 year, so if it fails in one year your up for the remainder of the contract without a phone, Apple were forced into offering two years warranty, and even then consumer law will kick in. 
This is why Apple and Harvey Norman are billion dollar companies.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Probably, but H&G don't seem to care, same as extended Warranties for electrical goods, It's illegal to sell you an extended warranty unless it offers something extra over and beyond what the standard warranty covers, such as if the standard warranty required you to take the goods to a service centre, the extended warranty would have to include home service, if it still required you to take the goods to a service centre then it is illegal to sell these,

  Thanks that's good info on the extended warranties, I purchased my first ever extended warranty a couple of months ago from Harvey Norman, looks like I was taken for a ride  :Frown:

----------


## Ozcar

> . . .
> I Must say, today at Alexandria I got some Marine Ply cut, I found this little fella who was very good with the panel saw, he actually knew how to use it .

  When I needed a board cut a while ago. There was, as always happens, no staff member anywhere near their saw. I collared some bloke walking past and he told me to go to the service desk. So I fronted up there and waited in a line. When I got to the counter and explained what I wanted, both of the blokes there looked at me in amazement, it was like "why on earth are you asking us?". They then told me that I needed to talk to Joe, but no, they did not know where I cold find him. As luck would have it, the man himself came past just after that. He was busy helping somebody else so I then had to go back to the saw and wait for him to front up there. When he pitched up, he was grumpy and muttered something about people who don't even own a saw. Perhaps I should have told him that he should be glad that people like me don't own saws, because it helps to keep him employed.  As it happens, I own several saws, but with them being at home, and the board being too large for me to get home in one piece, this did not help me much. 
He did know how to use the saw though.   

> , , ,So I tried to reverse down the asile, clipped a box of crap, and knocked some crap out of it, couldn't get through as all the boxes of crap were so close, so had to keep reversing, lost half my load, and just had to start laughing at how rediculous this store was.

    That reminds me of something....  Has anybody seen their new trolleys where only the wheels at the back pivot? 
 They are absolutely impossible to steer if you push them - you have to drag them backwards, so you can choose between not seeing where you are going, or not seeing where the trolley is going. Since they got these a few months ago at our nearest BGS, I see people fighting with them every time we are there.

----------


## METRIX

I went to Alexandria again today, and worked my way to the trade entry, but couldn't get in, as there was two sedans (both camrys) pointing the wrong way in the trade cage entrance and were blocking anyone getting in ! 
I have no idea what they were doing or how they ended up backwards, but the entrance to the trade yard was in a mess, this store is like a Circus  
I did ventrue to the paint counter, with a bit of fear for what would happen next, but it was all ok, the girl actually knew what the differece between ochre and the various other tints was, she matched my sample almost perfect, and was helpful. 
I saw my stuoid mate from the Special orders desk, he was in the trade yard, he looked at me like, please don't say anything, he hurried away behind the timber.

----------


## phild01

Getting comical, might have to visit Alexandria for a laugh.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Getting comical, might have to visit Alexandria for a laugh.

  Ha ha just make sure you bring a trailer!

----------


## Gaza

So my first stop today was chatswood it was early so only the customer service desk open, two tills going but one guy was busy filling up balloons with air !!! 
There was another builder there getting heap of plastic fittings they were having trouble finding the bar codes, then some how the two bar code guns got mixed up so my stuff was coming up on other register, then bloke couldn't get my power pass to scan then he couldn't print then he didn't know how to put job number in  
After 10 mins I was out of there     
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> So my first stop today was chatswood it was early so only the customer service desk open, two tills going but one guy was busy filling up balloons with air !!! 
> There was another builder there getting heap of plastic fittings they were having trouble finding the bar codes, then some how the two bar code guns got mixed up so my stuff was coming up on other register, then bloke couldn't get my power pass to scan then he couldn't print then he didn't know how to put job number in  
> After 10 mins I was out of there     
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

  Ahh yes, the old filling of the balloons, this is very important on a weekday at 6:30, beacuse every Tradie wants to take a balloon to work with him (or her)  
And the old PowePASS card not scanning, lets put it through the reader 100 times perhaps it will eventually work, if not hopefull I can wear the strip off the card !!, and you actually wanted a job number or order number assigned, Sorry, I already hit the key, well UNHIT the key because I want an order number please.

----------


## Marc

Worst store, Bunnings Bonnyrigg and Crossroads.
Best, Dural and Windsor. Never been to Castle Hill but I believe you, it makes sense. 
The shops attract staff from the local area and as much as they should have a uniform policy, not only the kids they hire but the managers are also from the local area. Bad area, bad manager, better area, better manager. 
If you go to Bunnings Bankstown, every five minutes, literally,  you hear over the PA they are calling security to a particular aisle, someone is knocking something off. How do you figure customer service is there? They check your cavities before you walk out! 
Best story in Bunnings Bonnyrigg:
Me at the trade (year right) counter:
- excuse me, do you know where the stirrups are? they use to be in aisle 32 but they must have moved them ....
Trade counter attendant, middle aged ladies with bright red nail polish, look at each other with a complicit look of scorn ...
- We are sorry sir but we do not stock staff for horses ... 
True story, reported to the local management to no avail, customer service continues to be non existent 
The sad reality for us is that Bunnings as opposed to Hardware House, do not care for tradies, they are there and make their money with the weekend warrior that is ripped off and treated poorly but does not care.

----------


## phild01

> Best story in Bunnings Bonnyrigg:
> Me at the trade (year right) counter:
> - excuse me, do you know where the stirrups are? they use to be in aisle 32 but they must have moved them ....
> Trade counter attendant, middle aged ladies with bright red nail polish, look at each other with a complicit look of scorn ...
> - We are sorry sir but we do not stock staff for horses ...

   :Rotfl: 
Will speak up for the ladies at Thornleigh, never had one who didn't know what I was talking about.

----------


## METRIX

If you go to Bunnings Bankstown, every five minutes, literally,  you  hear over the PA they are calling security to a particular aisle,  someone is knocking something off. How do you figure customer service is  there? They check your cavities before you walk out! 
HA HA HA HA HA, I nearly fell off the lounge reading this, I remember going to Auburn store (now closed) and the "security check to isle 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11 - - - - - - - 100" - "security acknowledged" message used to go off about every 2 minutes, so this one must have been worse than Bankstown. 
It used to drive you nuts just being in the store for more than 10 minutes as it was constantly going off and made you feel like it was you that was stealing something, maybe this was a ploy to get you out of the store, then customer service is not required  :Biggrin:  maybe this is why they closed the store. 
I thought it was just me, but I'm glad someone else has picked up on this constant security message, if I worked there, I swear I would have taken a sledge to that PA system after only one day and fixed it well and truly  :Rolleyes:    Best story in Bunnings Bonnyrigg:
Me at the trade (year right) counter:
- excuse me, do you know where the stirrups are? they use to be in aisle 32 but they must have moved them ....
Trade counter attendant, middle aged ladies with bright red nail polish, look at each other with a complicit look of scorn ...
- We are sorry sir but we do not stock staff for horses ... 
HA HA HA HA HA HA that is the funniest thing I've hear all day, I would have replied, but you do stock stuff for horses, you have those swivel things, buckles, rope and straw and I'm sure I have seen chequered blankets in one of those boxes of crap in the isles, HA HA HA HA HA HA   The sad reality for us is that Bunnings as opposed to Hardware House, do not care for tradies, they are there and make their money with the weekend warrior that is ripped off and treated poorly but does not care. 
Some stores are better than others, but it depends on who is rostered on that day, but at the end of the day I agree, they are all very profit driven like most big companies nowadays, but they do love the weekend warriors as they spend up big, saying that the Tradies also spend up big every day not just on the weekend. 
This is what happens when you get rid of any competition, I had hoped Masters would change things, but it's going to take years for them to get any market penetration as they just don't have the stores, and it's not been looking good for them, so time will tell if they last the distance, 
Exert below from article on the big two.  Quarterly sales results released by Woolworths today indicate things could be going from bad to worse at Masters.
Woolworths management have touted that quarterly sales increased from $128 million to $179 million year-on-year. 
Masters added 16 new stores (from 29 to 45) in the last 12 months. Its the growth in the number of stores, rather than growth in sales per store, that has ensured Masters is Australias fastest growing hardware store.
The bad news is that quarterly sales per store decreased from $4.41 million in Q3 2013 to $3.98 million in Q3 2014 (a decline of 9.4%).
In Perth on Tuesday, Wesfarmers announced store on store sales growth of 9.1% for Bunnings, Masters' key competitor. Customers are still buying, just not from Masters. 
Todays analyst webcast had more questions on Masters (which commands less than 1% of Woolworths' sales) than any other Woolworths business, indicating serious disquiet among investors about how things have gone so wrong so fast. 
Masters' new management team (Matt Tyson joined Masters in January from Europes Kingfisher) face some serious challenges, some unavoidable and some self-imposed. 
As a late mover into the big box hardware sector, Masters has often had to lease or develop sites that have been passed over by its larger competitor, Bunnings (which is owned by Woolworths arch-rival, and Coles owner Wesfarmers). 
At times, its rush to grow led to real problems. For example, its application to develop a store in Ballina (near Byron Bay) on a flood plain was rejected by the local council in March 2013. This led Masters to apply only months later to develop a store in Lismore, some 30 kilometres to the west. This new site is next to an existing Bunnings store and was clearly not Masters' first preference. 
The rush to secure and develop sites has created investment decisions that seem, at times, capricious. As fast growth seems to have been the imperative, Masters' big bang approach created massive up front development costs that are a major drag on corporate earnings.

----------


## Yande

I'm pretty (I think so) new here, but I'll chime in.
One of my favourite saying in life is, "Every Adversity in Life has the seed for a greater or equal benefit" 
Take MY Bunnings experience...
I've been using the Batemans Bay Bunnings for years.  Not for much, but for a little.  Lately, I'm doing my own reno and have to go there more often.  Bunnings, BBay, Parking is atrocious.  (New Store in 12 months away I hear)  So, a week or three ago, I travel there, no parking...  Oh well, I'll go to the place I ordered my Timber from, 5L meters up the street.  Local company, Camerons...  what a dream.  Parking a breeze, Staff that jump on you politely when you walk in the door.  Needless to say I will be doing as much of my business as possible there in the future.. 
And yes, I notice a lot of Tradies at Camerons.  It's a hard habit to break, Coles, Woolies, Bunnings, but how many of those dollars are, comparative to the locals, being spent locally?   Very important in small town scenarios.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> At times, its rush to grow led to real problems. For example, its application to develop a store in Ballina (near Byron Bay) on a flood plain was rejected by the local council in March 2013. This led Masters to apply only months later to develop a store in Lismore, some 30 kilometres to the west. This new site is next to an existing Bunnings store and was clearly not Masters' first preference.

  Even funnier is that this site is also on a floodplain, required Masters to invest in additional floodplain management works in conjunction with Lismore Council as a development condition....and then the site got shut down for an extended period due to site prep works uncovering quite a number of aboriginal artefacts...which also set a few new issues up...it was a dirt paddock when I saw it in March.

----------


## Random Username

The 'Security to aisle blah-blah' messages are there to deter shoplifters by making them think there are security staff...like the fake video cams some stores use in addition to the real ones.

----------


## Gaza

Lol 
Got a drill bit in mail today from bunnigns trade, cheer thanks for that    
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

^ Shhhh, or you'll blow it man  :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

The security check thing is just a recorded loop playing over and over.  
However, a trade only bunnings would be good. 95% of all problems I encounter at bunnings are with the public. The tradies know what they want and know where it is. Get it,pay and bail out. The public on the other hand dawdle around like grazing cows, block the trade desk, take 6 carparks in the trade area and generally make arses of themselves. Rant over :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> . Rant over

  Is that all you've got?  :Tongue:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bunnings closed the trade outlet they had in our town. It seems they couldn't make anything out of the fishes bums so they've fallen back on the public purse. Tradies have only themselves to blame  :Smilie:   :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

I am no tradie but admit to taking up more space today with the courtesy trailer.  Before getting into the drive through I selected and paid for everything.  While the forklift sorted my plasterboard onto a trolley (hate OHS new ones), I had to get 10 wet sleepers loaded.  With any help I would have been a lot quicker.  I reckon they should insist that anyone using drive through sort and pay for their order before entering.
 Staff were good though and I guess they work under some pressure in that area.
Thornleigh.

----------


## METRIX

The problem with paying prior, is their systems are not that accurate, you could pay for 10 sheets and their system might be showing 20, but they might not actually have them as someone may have keyed the wrong item soeme time prior. 
Shops like Dural (the best drive through IMO), Castle Hill, Alexandria are fine to park and pick what you want as they have planty of room, but stores like Thornleigh, Carlingford are a joke for a drive through, even Chatswood has a poor drive through considering the size of the store. 
I would compare Thornleigh and Carlingford drive through to a McDonalds drive through, there's about the same amount of room

----------


## phild01

Always check stock before paying.  Speaking of drive-through's, I remember Kotara and Dural being good.

----------


## Marc

I only visited Masters ones at Harrington park store, Must say I did not like the large display of cheap chinese knock off home decoration stuff you don't expect in what you think is a hardware store. Lately due to the poor customer service in this area, I go to Home timber and Hardware in Cabramatta, and must say that the asians there, I think they are cambodian or chinese, not sure, learned an awful lot and are very capable and stock a lot of stuff. Way better than most Mitre 10. There is one Mitre ten that is worth considering though and that is in Bankstown of all places. Other Home T& Hardware that is well stocked is in west hoxton on 15 avenue.

----------


## Marc

In Bonnyrigg I gave up using the drive through since the local morons, use it as a parking place.

----------


## METRIX

Ahh yet again Alexandria amazes me with their lack of service. 
Went there today, and for some strange reason there was a 3000l water tank sitting right in the middle of the entry to the trade entrance !!!, nobody there, nobody buying it, just sitting there.
Went to the other entry point, got inside and needed a few sheets of 18mm Marine ply, and required two cuts per sheet, 
Walked around looking for timber trolley's and there was none to be found anywhere, except the ones which had all their stock on them waiting to be loaded onto shelves, nobody loading anything just trolleys full of stuff.. 
Asked the guy at the gate if he knew of any other timber trolleys anywhere, the answer was "Well they are here at 6.00am and after that, it's anybody's game to know where they are, can't help you) !.
Fair enough, I thought they had trolley boys and girls that there job was to retrieve trolleys, and place them in strategic spots around the store, such as at Castle Hill there is always timber trolleys in the middle isle, or near the gate. 
Ok, I will just keep looking, while wandering around I noticed a LONG line up at the cut shop, and thought oh no, that doesn't look good, eventually found a trolley stuffed out back, now to find someone who can give me a hand to get the ply onto the trolley, this took about 5 minutes to actually find someone who would help, they were all too busy doing things like running away from the customers. 
Now to head to the cut shop, there was one big fella with about 3000 pieces of Melamine loaded onto a trolley getting it cut, AHH so this explains why the gridlock, waited about 10 minutes for the guy to finish his cuts, then the saws went off, the red guy walked out of the cut shop muttering something about a vegemite sandwich, and did not return  :Confused:  
When he did not return for about 2 minutes I collard some other guy, "Mate can you cut this stuff up for these guys, they have been waiting a long time", sorry I can't use the cut shop then wander aimlessly away, find another red guy, can you use the cut shop, NOPE Sorry, WTF. 
Find a third guy can you use the cut shop, no BUT I will find someone who can, HORRAY someone with a brain, eventually someone turned up, and he was in a foul mood, he cut the stuff up but was not happy. 
Last Friday went to Dural Bunning's to get a stormwater pit and a few fittings and a bag of pebbles, now illogically they don't put the stormwater stuff near the plumbing stuff as is the case with other stores, but instead they put it with the gardening stuff, which just happens to be at the opposite end of the shop,and also they don't put the pebbles in the outdoor gardening section like most other stores, but instead they hide these inside the shop, next to noting remotely related to pebbles, Makes sence in a Bunning's world I guess. 
After finding the irrigation fittings, I was looking for a few fittings, and there was a red shirt girl there loading some stuff onto the shelves, then all of a sudden I heard, Well that's just Fu#*&%$ great, I don't know why you would do that and a heap of fittings was thrown onto the floor  :Biggrin:  with a few more words coming out. 
I didn't want to ask for help for fear of getting stabbed with a piece of irrigation pipe, but I could not find a particular fitting, she came over and pulled a box off the top shelf but she was only about 4ft tall, needless to say the box came tumbling down and all the connectors went everywhere, word's to the degree of "well I suppose I'm just going to have to pick them all up now", I had to leave because I was going to burst out laughing. 
Today I went to Thornleigh on the way home, and the nice lady at the Trade desk was very helpful as she always is.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Now to head to the cut shop, there was one big fella with about 3000 pieces of Melamine loaded onto a trolley getting it cut, AHH so this explains why the gridlock,

  Some people take the p*ss with the cutting service, got stuck behind a similar guy before. He must have been building his own kitchen cabinets or something. He had plans with him and was getting each individual piece cut to measure, checking each piece and sending it back if it wasn't spot on  :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

> Some people take the p*ss with the cutting service, got stuck behind a similar guy before. He must have been building his own kitchen cabinets or something. He had plans with him and was getting each individual piece cut to measure, checking each piece and sending it back if it wasn't spot on

  I think this is what this guy was doing, and it's not good customer service for everyone else who has to wait, with the price of flatpacks why would you bother, the melamine they sell is Laminex branded and if far inferior to the commercially made stuff in the flatpacks. 
Plus their panel saw does not give a good clean cut, Mr Ply and wood has saws which have counter rotating blades to give a perfect (finger cutting) sharpness to melamine, bunnings saw is not a precision cutting service.

----------


## phild01

My day at Dural was very pleasant today, unfortunately Thornleigh doesn't have 2.4m fence palings.

----------


## Whitey180

I constantly ask the same question at my local bunnings. Why have a trade desk when it's not reserved for people who have a trade card. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind waiting in line. I just hate it when there's a 'trade desk' and people who either don't know what they want and expect someone else to explain it to them ( while others wait behind them ) or they are not organised. No don't bring 30 lengths of timber into the store area. No don't bring a 5 sheets of plywood to the trade desk. And no, don't bring 12 bolts, nuts and washers of all different sizes and when asked what sizes they are, or better still what the product numbers are and give the reply I don't know. If you do that, expect people to be slightly angry.  
And yes, I've filled out complaint forms, and spoken to managers. They don't care.     
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## David.Elliott

I went to the Mandurah Bunnings on Saturday morning. There were two, shall I say "more mature" ladies at the "Trade Desk". I asked for a box of 75mm gun nails and two boxes of DA Brads. 
At this time she admitted she had no idea what I was talking about, would I like to come behind the counter and select what I wanted?  
It's one way I guess...

----------


## phild01

Wish they knew the difference between T3 and H3 timber.  Thought I was getting H3 from Dural to later see it was T3 they had in the H3 rack.

----------


## joshuthomas

In my personal opinion, ive had bad experience at  Bunnings Bonnyrigg. My favorite are Dural and Windsor. Anyways thanks for sharing ...

----------


## GeoffW1

WOW, 
What a thread. There is no doubt the DIY scene is evolving fast here, and the strategy peeps at Bunnings and Masters would do well to read carefully, as this is where the money really is. In the meantime, if you are crapped on in one of these megastores, complain loudly, go right to the top. Competition is getting too hot now for them to ignore you utterly. However if you choose Twitter, FB etc to do that, be factual, not emotional. 
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

> Wish they knew the difference between T3 and H3 timber.  Thought I was getting H3 from Dural to later see it was T3 they had in the H3 rack.

  T3 and H3 have the same performance level ie: above ground outdoor 25 year guarantee if installed correctly.
H3 contains CCA T3 has alternate treatments such as ebuconazole and Propiconazole, supposed to be less toxic, but with names like that who knows.. 
Did you want the CCA in particular ?, most Bunnigs stock HYNE timber, they only do T2 Blue, T2 Red, T3 Green, H3 is harder to find due to the CCA treatments. 
North Shore TImber still do H3, but it only comes in the larger sizes, everything else is T3.

----------


## phild01

CCA all the way, I just don't feel T3 is an impregnated treatment as well performing as CCA H3.  The T2 stuff is fine for covered areas but it's treatment washes off when it rains so I associate T3 as similar.  Correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## METRIX

> CCA all the way, I just don't feel T3 is an impregnated treatment as well performing as CCA H3.  The T2 stuff is fine for covered areas but it's treatment washes off when it rains so I associate T3 as similar.  Correct me if I am wrong.

  I don't like the word wrong, so I would say a correction may be necessary. 
T2 treatment definitely does not wash off in the rain, if this was the case, then every house built with T2 would be at high risk of termite damage as the frames sit out in the weather until the roof goes on, T2 and T3 have 25 year guarantees when used correctly, they could not offer this if the treatment washed off, used correctly means T2 cannot be exposed to the weather, T3/H3 cannot touch the soil.. 
All treatment be it T2, T3, H3, H4, H5, H6 are pressure treated, this means they go into a vat which is then pressurised and forces the chemicals into the timber, irrespective if it's T3 or H3 they go through the same vats, just different chemicals used. 
If you notice a less pungent smell on the T2 after it had been wet, this is simply the remaining White Spirits they use as a carrier for the chemicals being washed off. 
This video has a good explanation of how it works. What is Pressure Treated Timber? - YouTube 
Your right T2 is fine for covered areas, as it cannot be exposed to the weather, this is what T3 is for, but T3 or H3 cannot contact soil, this is where a lot of Bunning's staff fall down, they don;t understand the differences in the treatment levels. 
Treatment levels below   *H1* is the lowest level protecting against insects other than termites as well as Lyctiid and Anobiid attack. H1 timber can be used indoors and above ground for flooring or furniture. both CCA and LOSP treatments are suitable for use as H1.   *H2* treatment level protects against Termites and Borers and can be used inside in an above ground application, usually for framing and flooring. CCA, ACQ and LOSP treatments are all suitable for use as H2.   *H3* treatment allows timber to be used outside in an above ground application. H3 protects against moderate decay, borers and termites and can be used for cladding, fascia, pergolas and decking. Treatments appropriate for H3 level are CCA, ACQ, TanE and LOSP.   *H4* treatment protects against severe decay, termites and borers and is suitable for use outside and in ground. CCA, ACQ and TanE can all be used to treat timber to H4 level. H4 timber is commonly used for fencepost, pergolas, greenhouses and landscaping applications.   *H5* Treatment protects against very severe decay, termites and borers. Both CCA and ACQ treatments are suitable for H5 levels. H5 timber can be used outside, in ground and in contact with fresh water. It’s common applications include usage for retaining walls, house stumps and building poles.   *H6* treatment protects timber against Marine Borer attack and decay. This treatment can be provided by CCA as well as Creosote treatments. H6 timber is appropriate for use in marine waters and is commonly used for boat hulls, jetty cross bracing and landing steps.

----------


## Whitey180

..

----------


## phild01

> ....T2 treatment definitely does not wash off in the rain....   *...H3* treatment allows timber to be used outside in an above ground application. H3 protects against moderate decay, borers and termites and can be used for cladding, fascia, pergolas and decking. Treatments appropriate for H3 level are CCA, ACQ, TanE and LOSP....

  I always considered the green or blue surface coating on on T2 to be the treatment to resist termites.  I would not have thought any pressure treatment would be advantageous to termite resistence.  Termites like to enter the timber ends hence the importance of treating the cut ends as is recommended. When I have left the T2 timber out in the rain, the green/blue finish has completely washed off leaving the standard timber finish (not LOSP). 
The other thing that concerns me is the manufacturer's distinction in naming hence H3 vs T3.
Why? 
As for treatments, the only timber I find re-assuring is CCA.

----------


## METRIX

I always considered the green or blue surface coating on on T2 to be the treatment to resist termites.  I would not have thought any pressure treatment would be advantageous to termite resistence.  Termites like to enter the timber ends hence the importance of treating the cut ends as is recommended. 
I have seen termites enter timber from any angle / side / end, they don't seem to care from what I have seen, the reason you treat cuts is because the preservative does not penatrate the entire timber, when it's cut there is a chance of termites getting to the untreted center of the timber, it is good practice to treat all cuts, but rarely anyone ever does.  When I have left the T2 timber out in the rain, the green/blue finish has completely washed off leaving the standard timber finish (not LOSP). 
This is only a water based finish, and is used as a visual identification, and is really good for inspectors, they can see from 100meters away what timber was used, it will fade over time to some degree, 
I have seen decks many many years old and they still have the green tinge to the timber, it all comes down to how good the dye was, this is why Hyne also print onto their timbers, a Date and Treatment level in Black, I have not seen this fade. 
The concerning thing IMO is the clear treatments, your average Joe cant tell if the timber has been treated, and the possibility of people putting this timber into their fireplace would be high, which is very dangerous.  The other thing that concerns me is the manufacturer's distinction in naming hence H3 vs T3.
Why? 
H stands for Hazard Level, T stands for Treatment Level, they are exactly the same as the T scale is based in the H scale, it would be concerninig if they had decided H3 was equivelant to T2, H4 to T3 etc, then this would be concerning, H / T same thing.     As for treatments, the only timber I find re-assuring is CCA 
Personally it makes no difference I have found they both perform the intended job, they both contain chemicals which will kill you, If choosing between treatments I prefer to work with the CCA alternate treated timber.
But I prefer to work with non treated timber as my preference, problem is it's not worth the risk of building a structure from pine which offers no resistance to termites, they love the stuff and eat it up in 5 minutes, I never understand builders who build from standard non treated pine, in the areas we work in termites are a high priority, and not worth using non treated timbers for framing. 
I think in the future you will see a lot of chippies with cancers etc, from constantly working with the treated timbers, wearing masks, and gloves as recommended by the manufacturers is not practical, washing of hands with soap etc after handling is also not practical on a worksite, you are picking up the timber all day, and touching your face etc, you would be washing your hands 100 times a day.

----------


## phild01

Thanks for this.  Well I have for the first time used T3 outside so will find out in 20 years how it goes.  Termites do prefer the end grain entry but certainly will do the side grain entry and seen this plenty of times.
I worry heaps when I cut the stuff.  A local yard owner got emphysema from the cedar saw dust.  I reckon that treated timber could equally do the same damage, or more to your lungs.

----------


## phild01

> ..

  Sorry, back to Bunnings I think :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks for this.  Well I have for the first time used T3 outside so will find out in 20 years how it goes.  Termites do prefer the end grain entry but certainly will do the side grain entry and seen this plenty of times.
> I worry heaps when I cut the stuff.  A local yard owner got emphysema from the cedar saw dust.  I reckon that treated timber could equally do the same damage, or more to your lungs.

  OWWW the big test is on, I hope you don't worry every day for the next 20 years about the T3 being there, wishing you had found some H3 to use,  :Biggrin:  
I believe Cedar dust as a general rule is very toxic, I picked up some Mackay Cedar slabs from the recent tImber show, and am currently making a new outdoor table (see below pics), I noticed after about 10 seconds of cutting it, that I started coughing, didn't think much of it, but it got worse after about 20 seconds, I had to stopcutting, I put the dust mask on, was ok after this. 
Did a search online and apparently Mackay Cedar has this effect on most people who work with it, causing nose / eye irritations, some people have such a reaction to it that they cannot go in any room with furniture made from it.  
It's beautiful timber, has a very red colour to the heart, but when oiled goes a deep brown, apparently Hog's Breath use it in all their outlets.

----------


## phild01

neat, like to see finished table :Smilie:

----------


## Danny.S

All your Bunnings problems will seem trivial compared to my experience.  The Pakenham Victoria Bunnings once tried to sell me a MEAT FREE sausage!

----------


## phild01

> All your Bunnings problems will seem trivial compared to my experience.  The Pakenham Victoria Bunnings once tried to sell me a MEAT FREE sausage!

   You need to turn up on the right day for a pie.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, Mandurah Bunnings  must hire the same staff than in Bunnings Bonnyrigg for sure.
My recent Bunnings "experience" already posted somewhere else, only don't know where. 
I am after an air needlegun also known as a scaler gun, the sort used on ships to strip old paint and rust. The price range of this tool is incredible. You can buy a Nitto for almost $1000 or a Gasweld special for $40, go figure, I have seen this things in Bunnings more than once so off I go to search for it. Plenty of air hammers and chisels but no needle gun. 
So I ask the guy in the toolshop... -Do you stock needle guns? 
- Oh yes sir right there ... pointing in the general direction of the nail guns 3 aisles away.
-No not nail guns a needle gun , a scaler gun you know? Comes with the air hammers and ... -Hmm, tell me, what is it for? Is it for fishing? 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Draffa

> That reminds me of something.... Has anybody seen their new trolleys where only the wheels at the back pivot?

  If you're talking about the new 5-wheelers, I actually like them... :Wink:    

> In Perth on Tuesday, Wesfarmers announced store on store sales growth of 9.1% for Bunnings, Masters' key competitor. Customers are still buying, just not from Masters.

  My Other Half, who does cleaning/handyperson work, considers Masters to be 'the chick-flick of hardware stores'.  I've been in the local one once; it's dim in the middle of the day, and no staff can be seen.  No wonder the carpark is always empty.  By comparison, the Bunnings directly across the road has staff everywhere, who know what you're talking about 9/10 times, and is brightly lit.  The blade on the panel saw is a bit rough (it almost seems as though it's sourced from the same mob who supply the blades for the Ozito table saws).

----------


## METRIX

> If you're talking about the new 5-wheelers, I actually like them... 
>   By comparison, the Bunnings directly across the road has staff everywhere, who know what you're talking about 9/10 times,

  Gee that must be a one off store 9/10 times, I guess it depends on what your asking them.    

> The blade on the panel saw is a bit rough (it almost seems as though it's sourced from the same mob who supply the blades for the Ozito table saws).

  This is the same as the one at Alexandria, had some primed pine cut and it was like a blunt chainsaw went through it

----------


## ringtail

> So I ask the guy in the toolshop... -Do you stock needle guns? 
> - Oh yes sir right there ... pointing in the general direction of the nail guns 3 aisles away.
> -No not nail guns a needle gun , a scaler gun you know? Comes with the air hammers and ... -Hmm, tell me, what is it for? Is it for fishing ?

  bwahahahahahahahha

----------


## METRIX

I think I found a bunnings WORSE than Alexandria. 
Currently working in Abbotsford, closest Bunnings is Ashfield on Parramatta Road, I think it used to be the old Weet Bix factory, has that ugly old Art DECO front.   
Drove in, the car park was a mess, cars pointing everywhere, weave my way through the mayhem in the car park to the drive through (or so I thought), drive up, boom gate's down, red shirt comes out, gidday mate I say, he said MMM, where's your receipt, Ah I say, I don't have one I haven't bought anything yet !, MMM he says, you haven't been here before have you, NO I said. 
Well this is the way it works he replies, (I thought here we go), you need to go into the store, check out if we have what you want, (take note of the IF word) then get the numbers of what you want, and pay for it, then return here with your receipt, THEN and only THEN I will let you in, "we have limited parking spots you know" he says. 
Ahh yes I see that, but I can also see there is two spots free there in front of me but that boom gate is blocking me getting to them, and I need to pickup some large stuff, straight on the roof I say and I will be gone, No can't let you in, then simply walks off !!!, Well OK then, I assume that means I'm not getting in unless I pull the boom gate off. 
OK reverse back into the crazy's in the car park and attempt to park. 
Finally got a spot, go into the shop, work my way to the outdoor timber section weaving in and out of the weekday warriors (I think it must have been pensioner big day out at Bunning's today), all the way to the trade yard, stop, weave, start, weave, stop, weave, start, weave, phew that was a task, and what do you know they have no 140x45 !!, ok try for Marine Ply, funny they don't have any of that either, ok let's try for 90x90 posts, right you don't have any of these as well, except for the two that look like a banana, there no good I'm not building a canoe. 
Fine, total waste of time coming here, will pick up some things from builders hardware section, down isle 5, noticing how much crap there is in the isles, open boxes of stuff everywhere, impulse buy me now crap cluttering up the isles so much you can't even get a trolley in the isle !!, broken stuff on the floor, more open boxes like rats have come through, pushing the trolley with the crooked wheel and a tendency to keep pulling to the left, trying to get it through the sea of crap in the aisles. 
Finally find some screws I needed, and just wanted to get out of the store, then all of a sudden I hear AHHHHHH GET AWAY FROM ME, WT !!!!, again AHHHHHHHHH coming from the next isle, quickly push the left turn only trolly down isle 5 towards isle 6 to see what the action is, OH OH clip a box full of some plastic garbage and knock it over, OHH plastic garbage all over the floor, "bugger" again AHHHHHHH DON'T, I was laughing so hard I nearly wet myself, I just dumped the left turn trolley and made a run for the nearest exit with my packet of screws. 
I don't even know what was going on in isle 6, I just got out of there, but not before taking a few snaps on the way out, look at how tight the isles are, and all those bloody boxes of rubbish in the isles, you can't get a trolley through there without hitting them, you can see the first pic of the lady and a trolley, nothing else will fit down the aisle. 
The 1st and 2nd pics show open boxes and general crap down the aisles which doesn't obviously belong there, like bags of acrylic render, Metho bottles, which was typical of all the isles, and not a Red short to be seen, the last one shows how tight the indoor timber section is, you can only just fit a trolley down there, so bad luck if someone is standing there, you have no chance of getting through. 
Finally made it to the checkout, and there was a lady in front of me with a venetian blind, the red shirt and the lady were looking for the barcode, they must have turned the box around 10 times, and were saying that's funny why is there no code, where is it, try turning it the other way, turn it back, turn it the other way, OMG I could see there was two barcodes on it, and they just kept missing them, I said, STOP there is a barcode on the top, WHERE they said, just there pointing to the barcode, there is also one there on the bottom. 
OHH, you don't know what sort of a day I've had said the lady, oh I could imagine I replied, WELL, this morning I bought a blind from somewhere , and had to return it, then I went home and measured the window again, then I had to come to Bunning's and get a blind that I thought was the right size but wasn't the right size, then I had to pack it back in the box, bring it back and get another one, and then I took this home and had to unbox it and tried to put it up, but it also wasn't the right size, then I came back to Bunning's and they didn't have one in the right size, Really that's a surprise I replied, they are usually so well stocked. 
Ohh anyway because they didn't have the right size or colour, I have now had to get one that is not the colour I want but if I don't get something, I won't be able to blah blah blah blah blah, OMG GET ME OUT OF HERE, now I know what the screaming was all about in isle 6, it was someone who was trapped in the store, and had gone mad and there was nobody in a Red shirt to be seen for miles to help them find their way out. 
I finally got out of there with my single box of screws and nothing else I intended to get, one for the memory bank, NEVER go back to Ashfield Bunning's NEVER EVER HA HA HA HA HA

----------


## phild01

I know that bunnings feeling when they have everything except what you go there for.  I ended up at Dural this week for something they actually had that is normally a special order item :Smilie:  yay!
There's a good hardware somewhere near where you were, Joes or something, more towards Concord, aggh,.. can't remember properly.

----------


## phild01

*Joe & Sons Building Supplies*  *Hardware--Retail - Five Dock, NSW*  31A Queens Rd, Five Dock  9713 4488

----------


## Gaza

They also close at 8pm for some reason had trouble with that place too,
There is Canada bay miter 10 down road   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> I know that bunnings feeling when they everything except what you go there for.  I ended up at Dural this week for something they actually had that is normally a special order item yay!
> There's a good hardware somewhere near where you were, Joes or something, more towards Concord, aggh,.. can't remember properly.

  Did you notice Phil, how good the photos were this time, cleaned the lens on the iPhone AGAIN, so takes better shots now. 
As yo uwill see NO RED shirts ANYWHERE, they all must have been in the RED shirt charging station !!!!

----------


## phild01

> Did you notice Phil, how good the photos were this time, cleaned the lens on the iPhone AGAIN, so takes better shots now. 
> As yo uwill see NO RED shirts ANYWHERE, they all must have been in the RED shirt charging station !!!!

  Actually did notice the quality, amazing for something that you are meant to talk into :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
The red shirts think you are on the warpath and just avoiding you, new store just give them time to know you :Photo3:  :Biggrin2:

----------


## METRIX

> Actually did notice the quality, amazing for something that you are meant to talk into
> The red shirts think you are on the warpath and just avoiding you, new store just give them time to know you

  They won't know me, as I have no intentions of going back there, while I was there I heard a lot of V8's racing off from outside the store, I thnk this was other tradies getting out of there heaqding for the hills. 
It's funny to visit other stores and compare the differences, and I still always refer back to Castle Hill store as being one of the best, parking is easy and heaps of it, trade parking is not bad, store is huge, aisles are wide, it's clean and tidy, staff are friendly and usually helpfull, and they have what you want 99% of the time, If they don't they will get it in within a few days, can't beat that.

----------


## paddyjoy

Ashfield is pretty bad, probably hard to believe but the parking situation used to be a lot worse a few years ago before they introduced the one way system on that hill. 
Mascot have also introduced the no entry into the yard before purchase, couple of weeks ago I was there, it was around 6pm and the car park and yard were empty, still wouldn't let me drive in  :Doh:

----------


## METRIX

I can understand why you would introduce it with the smaller shops such as Thornleigh etc, to stop the warriors coming in and buying a bag of concrete, then doing the rest of their grocery oh I mean hardware shopping, taking up the limited spots in the drive through for 30 minutes. 
I'm not going to try find a spot, work my way to the trade yard, see if they have what I want, load it all onto a trolley, take the chance the last 6m lengths that I cant load onto a trolley becaus they don't have any to load it onto, and chance it the ones I have just paid for might be there in 15 minutes when I return after getting out of the shop and getting back to the drive through, all the time having to leave my car with various tools like droppies etc that don't fit in a toolbox out in the car park for any bludger to think they might like it better than I do. 
I will simply go elsewhere, 
Mascot is another badly designed drive through, I have always had hassels with that drive through from typical Bunnings dis organisation of these resources, Actually come to think of it Mascot is a Dodgy shop. 
Bunning's need to look at what they want to attract to their stores, drive throughs are for BULK items, the amount if times I have seen Toyota ECHO, BMW, Convertible Mercedes clogging up the drive through, come on seriously what BULK items are you going to put in those things. 
I think the bag of cement or packet of screws they buy can surely go onto a trolley, BULK items means sheet products, long lengths of timber (twice as long as a Toyota ECHO), sleepers, etc, this is what Bunning's should be policing for their drive throughs, if a Tradie comes up they obviously want BULK items, if an ECHO comes up they obviously don't.

----------


## goldie1

Our local Masters has just introduced the BS  no driving into the timber area until you have paid.  
They wonder why the place is usually deserted . And my personal favorite two people are  
required to use the docking saw. One to cut the timber and the second one as a "spotter"  
to call the ambulance in case  the first one cuts their finger off. The customer who stands  
there watching is apparently to stupid to do this.

----------


## Danny.S

This is just one item on a long list of why Masters is usually deserted.   :Smilie:   Danny

----------


## METRIX

> Our local Masters has just introduced the BS  no driving into the timber area until you have paid.  
> They wonder why the place is usually deserted . And my personal favorite two people are  
> required to use the docking saw. One to cut the timber and the second one as a "spotter"  
> to call the ambulance in case  the first one cuts their finger off. The customer who stands  
> there watching is apparently to stupid to do this.

  Great, it's hard enough to find one staffer to cut for you, let alone two ?? 
They obviously had an incident with the saw, now knee jerk reaction, rateh than implementing propper training etc.

----------


## Aaron1973

> The ones I usually frequent are Mascot, Rockdale, Alexandria and Ashfield. I find them all to be a very similar standard with the exception of Rockdale which I think is a bit better, staff seem to be older and more knowledgeable. 
> My main gripe is the paint desk, how freakin hard is it to implement a number/ticketing system? I'm a pretty tolerant person but the last time I was getting paint two people jumped the queue in front of me, no big deal, when the third person shouldered me out of the way to get to the counter I complained and told the staff I had been waiting for 15 minutes and they had served 3 people in front of me. They treated me like a criminal after that! This was Alexandria so I don't get paint there any more!

  Agree , Queue jumpers annoy me too. I always consider myself to be polite & am happy to let someone ahead of me if they just have one or two things , however most people take advantage of it. I frequent Castle Hill , North Parramatta , Alexandria also - I find them all very similar. Trade desk service is ok until it gets busy, then they just don't seem to cope (between answering the phone & serving people). 
I think SOME of them need further training.

----------


## METRIX

> Agree , Queue jumpers annoy me too. I always consider myself to be polite & am happy to let someone ahead of me if they just have one or two things , however most people take advantage of it. I frequent Castle Hill , North Parramatta , Alexandria also - I find them all very similar. Trade desk service is ok until it gets busy, then they just don't seem to cope (between answering the phone & serving people). 
> I think SOME of them need further training.

  Castle HIll Trade Desk is usually ok, until they have to rent out a UTE, then everyone has to wait for this lengthy process to be done, how many days do you want it for sir, it will cost this much, why does it cost more than the sign says, because you have to pay for this, pay for that, see clause 12.7.4.6.7.3.5, it says insurance extra, clause 13.5.7.3.5 refund BLAH BLAH BLAH they should rent the ute's out at the service desk, not the trade desk, this is a really stupid decision. 
If im in line there and someone says I want to rent a ute, I will just go to the toolshop and buy what I want, upon returning that person is still filling the detail, while everyone is waiting, these are the little processes Bunings can improve to make it easier for the guys who spend every day in there.

----------


## goldie1

> Great, it's hard enough to find one staffer to cut for you, let alone two ?? 
> They obviously had an incident with the saw, now knee jerk reaction, rateh than implementing propper training etc.

  Amazes me they have spent hundreds of thousands building a a huge shed with plenty of space filling it with 
timber, putting a two meter high Trade sign above the door then actively discourage tradies from using it. 
You can go there 7am on a week day raining and blowing a gale and no entry. Once was enough for me 
then back to Bowens timber yard down the road.

----------


## Danny.S

My Bunnings used to do the trailer hire from the service desk.  Now they make the poor bugger operating the drive thru gate do it.  Can you picture it?  5 cars waiting to have their loads checked while some idiot asks stupid questions about a trailer and then expects someone to hook it up for them.

----------


## METRIX

Did my first visit to Masters Today (Chullora), First impressions looked like an Office Works from outside, Construction of the building is very different, all hand laid bricks, Bunning's are all Tilt-up, it was different to be shopping in such a large open store that was Air conditioned, that's got to cost a bomb to run with those tall ceilings, and they will need it where they are it will get very hot out there during summer. 
The shop reminded me of a cross between a Bunning's / Office works, like same same but different, and the workers are called Associates not Team Members, there was a guy calling out on the PA system for an Associate to attend a section of the shop about every 10 seconds, it started to get annoying after a few minutes because this guy was REALLY LOUD and talked VERY FAST like he was calling an Auction. 
I must say I was asked many times by the Associates if I needed a hand which was good, and their selection of products is quite good but different to Bunning's. 
Bunning's have shyte loads of things that are mostly of mediocre quality, and bordering on rubbish, Masters have less choice but better quality stuff I found a lot of garden tools made in USA, and mostly of brands I have never heard of, and the prices of most of them were good considering they came from USA, and a lot of Cyclone products I have never seen in other hardware's. 
The aisles are shorter but have a good selection, they are tight but there's not as much crap in the isles at what Bunning's have, I was pleased to see Fix-A-Tap brand on display in a big way, I know Bunning's gave them the flick when they found out Masters were taking them on, and brought in their own brand Kinetic "Rubbish" replacements. 
The decking oil / paint section was also good, again not as big as Bunning's but a lot of brands I have never seen Made in USA and reasonable prices, instead of Bunning's with just Dulux owned companies which can be overpriced, even saw Organoil which I haven't seen on shelves for a long time. 
One thing they could change is those stupid front steer trolleys, you cannot go backwards as it just want to go where it wants, and tied in with the narrow aisles and having to go backwards a bit to get out, the trolley got really frustrating really quick. 
Overall it was not a bad shopping experience, good to see other higher quality brands than the usual Bunning's crap, I didn't like that they only had one checkout chick on, and everyone else had to go self serve, I would have thought on a Sunday they would have a few checkout chicks on, I guess this can be good if you only have one or two things. 
Can't wait for them to open one in the Northern Suburbs of Sydney

----------


## Ozcar

> . . . 
> The decking oil / paint section was also good, again not as big as  Bunning's but a lot of brands I have never seen Made in USA and  reasonable prices, instead of Bunning's with just Dulux owned companies  which can be overpriced, even saw Organoil which I haven't seen on  shelves for a long time.

  Well, Bunnings do also sell Taubmans products. But not Wattyl. It seems the paint wars are ongoing.  
There was something of a fallout between Wattyl and Bunnings years ago when Bunnings dropped most Wattyl products to make space for Nippon. They gave up on Nippon but did not move back to Wattyl, apparently partly because by then Masters had started up, and Master's part-owner Lowes had some cosy deal with Valspar, who had taken over Wattyl.  
Then, some time last year I remember reading that DuluxGroup was stopping supplying paint to Masters. 
So, I was sort-of curious to see what brands Masters is selling, but I'm was not going to drive the 60 km or more to their nearest store to find out, so I took a look at their web site. 
Given the association between Lowes and Valspar, I was not surprised to see most of the brands they have are made by Valspar, including the actual Valspar brand, Wattyl, Pascol, and Solver. 
I also saw a brand called Marc, which appears to be Masters home brand - they call it "Masters own signature range of paint". I don't know for sure, but my guess would be that like the Finish brand sold by Home Hardware, Marc is made for them by Valspar. 
I was a bit surprised to see that Masters also sell Walpamur. No, not because I thought that brand had disappeared, but because it is made by DuluxGroup, who I thought had said that they were not going to supply Masters. So I did a bit of digging, and found that what DuluxGroup actually said last year was that they were no longer going to supply "premium paint and woodcare products" to Masters.  
I also saw Masters is selling paint made by Zinsser (Bunnings sell this too), and also Hammerite. Hammerite is made by Dutch Company AksoNobel, - not so well known in Australia, except perhaps as the maker of Sikkens products, but who own the Dulux brand name just about everywhere except Australia and New Zealand.     

> . . .
> One thing they could change is those stupid front steer trolleys, you  cannot go backwards as it just want to go where it wants, and tied in  with the narrow aisles and having to go backwards a bit to get out, the  trolley got really frustrating really quick.

  I wonder if that feral trolley is like the ones I have encountered at Bunnings?

----------


## Marc

> I think I found a bunnings WORSE than Alexandria. 
> Currently working in Abbotsford, closest Bunnings is Ashfield on Parramatta Road, I think it used to be the old Weet Bix factory, has that ugly old Art DECO front.   
> Drove in, the car park was a mess, cars pointing everywhere, weave my way through the mayhem in the car park to the drive through (or so I thought), drive up, boom gate's down, red shirt comes out, gidday mate I say, he said MMM, where's your receipt, Ah I say, I don't have one I haven't bought anything yet !, MMM he says, you haven't been here before have you, NO I said. 
> Well this is the way it works he replies, (I thought here we go), you need to go into the store, check out if we have what you want, (take note of the IF word) then get the numbers of what you want, and pay for it, then return here with your receipt, THEN and only THEN I will let you in, "we have limited parking spots you know" he says. 
> Ahh yes I see that, but I can also see there is two spots free there in front of me but that boom gate is blocking me getting to them, and I need to pickup some large stuff, straight on the roof I say and I will be gone, No can't let you in, then simply walks off !!!, Well OK then, I assume that means I'm not getting in unless I pull the boom gate off. 
> OK reverse back into the crazy's in the car park and attempt to park. 
> Finally got a spot, go into the shop, work my way to the outdoor timber section weaving in and out of the weekday warriors (I think it must have been pensioner big day out at Bunning's today), all the way to the trade yard, stop, weave, start, weave, stop, weave, start, weave, phew that was a task, and what do you know they have no 140x45 !!, ok try for Marine Ply, funny they don't have any of that either, ok let's try for 90x90 posts, right you don't have any of these as well, except for the two that look like a banana, there no good I'm not building a canoe. 
> Fine, total waste of time coming here, will pick up some things from builders hardware section, down isle 5, noticing how much crap there is in the isles, open boxes of stuff everywhere, impulse buy me now crap cluttering up the isles so much you can't even get a trolley in the isle !!, broken stuff on the floor, more open boxes like rats have come through, pushing the trolley with the crooked wheel and a tendency to keep pulling to the left, trying to get it through the sea of crap in the aisles. 
> Finally find some screws I needed, and just wanted to get out of the store, then all of a sudden I hear AHHHHHH GET AWAY FROM ME, WT !!!!, again AHHHHHHHHH coming from the next isle, quickly push the left turn only trolly down isle 5 towards isle 6 to see what the action is, OH OH clip a box full of some plastic garbage and knock it over, OHH plastic garbage all over the floor, "bugger" again AHHHHHHH DON'T, I was laughing so hard I nearly wet myself, I just dumped the left turn trolley and made a run for the nearest exit with my packet of screws. 
> ...

  Hey mate ... what's wrong with that aisle? That looks like a normal bunnings aisle to me. Nothing wrong at all! 
And what you call rubbish are the stuff that is on sale !!
Geewee no way to please you

----------


## Danny.S

I've never learnt so much about paint in one post.   
Ozcar, you are like the paint whisperer!

----------


## METRIX

> Hey mate ... what's wrong with that aisle? That looks like a normal bunnings aisle to me. Nothing wrong at all!

  Exactly, looks like a typical Bunning's isle, nothing wrong with it apart from your not being able to fit a trolley down that isle because all that crap oh sorry "on sale" stuff is there blocking you getting access to the stuff on the shelves, the photo's are deceiving look at the first photo with the lady and the trolley and you will see how narrow the aisle is because of all that "on sale" stuff is there, if you have anything remotely big sticking out of the trolley, or the trolley has a tendency to pull left or right it gets very difficult navigating through these aisles full of "on sale" stuff.   

> And what you call rubbish are the stuff that is on sale !!

  Spoken by a true Bunnings Die Hard impulse buyer, that's why it's there, it's not because it's on sale, that's what they want you to think, I know this because I know some guys who work there, and I asked them about all that crap, they said, it's just stuff, that hasn't been moving in the aisles it's assigned to, so they put it in other aisles to get the impulse buyer to think there getting a bargain because the same stuff is there day in day out forever in most stores. 
Next time your there take a look at this on sale stuff, it's just overflow stock, go back to the aisle it came from and you will see it, it's not on sale it's just normal price, the same as when your at the supermarket, when your waiting in line they have, all the impulse chocolates / magazines to get your attention while waiting in line to be served. 
Here is an interesting article for impulse buying, and how they are blaming the smartphone for a drop in impulse buys at the supermarket checkout, because people are so preocuppied with their smartphone they are missing the impulse buys .   

> Geewee no way to please you

  Wha's a Geewee ?

----------

